# 2nd natural iui and it failed! - just venting sorry



## Sarah0817 (May 4, 2012)

As mentioned in title, my 2nd iui failed. Now I'm left with mixed feelings and feel somewhat confused. I understand that there's only 20% chance of having a baby but I can't help but ask "what did I do wrong" and "what can I do next time to improve chances?" It would be great if clinics could give further advice and possibly test or scan after 2-3 failed iui. Then again, what else can they do? Anyway, I apologise for  venting my frustrations. Hopefully, my next treatment will be successful. 

Good luck and baby dust to all.


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Would you consider a medicated cycle of IUI? This apparently increases your chances quite significantly. I'm on my second medicated IUI cycle and it's been nothing like how I imagined. The injections aren't awful, I'm not hormonal, and I'm really pleased that I'm getting a trial run for IVF even if IUI itself doesn't work for me (I only have one working tube).


----------



## PEANUT1991 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

Don't worry, know exactly how you feel. I am on my 2ww of my 4th IUI but with a new clinic. I am already feeling periody so not looking hopeful. I try not to get my hopes up to protect myself, but of course always feel disappointed and disheartened afterwards when I get the negative and my period reconfirms. You hope it's a rare faulty test but theat control line is always there! 

Also, it's expensive fertility treatment and you feel you have nothing to show for it and is quite stressful resaving and waiting for the next time you can try again.

I used Copenhagen Fertility Clinic for my 1st 3 IUIs, but didn't feel they did their best to help me so changed. After I did lots of scans and tests for peace of mind. Nothing a miss has been identified so far,  both tubes open, hormones seem fine, so I sometimes feel baffled but think for me it's probably a bit due to timing and life of sperm and egg and also stress. 

I was 30 with my 1st IUI, 31 with my 2nd and 3rd IUI and this 4th I am 32. 

Try to keep busy as much as possible, stay positive and relaxed for when you try again.Good Luck!

However, this year for me my cycles have been all over the place and only recently have started to come back to how they used to be 28/29 day cycles. So I don't think that helped me. 

In preparation for my 2nd IUI I made a conscious effort to eat healthily, I went to the library and borrowed "Fit for Fertility"! My first clinic depended on me taking ovulation tests and /or them scanning to measure the size of my follicle.


----------

